# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Rozenbaum's song 'Дорога на Ваганьково'

## mercurius

I love this song by Rozenbaum and I understand the words, but have no idea who he is writing about or what it's really about. Who is the 'он' who is buried at Vagankovo cemetery? Esenin? Who are the two poets referred to? Who is 'Володя, Володенька'? 
Can anyone unpack the song for me and explain its meaning. It sounds as though there is a cultural context to it which I am completely missing. 
Here are the words in Russian: 
ДОРОГА НА ВАГАНЬКОВО 
Над заснеженным садиком
Одинокий фонарь,
И, как свежая ссадина,
Жжёт мне сердце луна.
В эту полночь щемящую
Не заказан мне путь
На Ваганьково кладбище,
Где он лёг отдохнуть. 
Я пойду, слыша плач иных
Инквизиторских стран,
Мимо тел раскоряченных,
Мимо дыб и сутан.
Долго будет звенеть ещё
Тех помостов пила...
Я пойду, цепенеющий
От величия зла. 
Пистолеты дуэльные
Различаю во мгле,
Два поэта застрелены
Не на папской земле.
Офицерам молоденьким
Век убийцами слыть.
Ах, Володя, Володенька,
А нам кого обвинить? 
И во взгляде рассеянном
Возле петли тугой
Промелькнёт вдруг Есенина
Русочубая боль.
Рты распахнуты матерно,
Вижу пьяных господ
Над заблёванной скатертью
Велемировских од. 
Вижу избы тарусские,
Комарова снега,
Две великие, русские,
Две подруги богам.
Дом на спуске Андреевском,
Где доска, кто в нём жил?
Но мы всё же надеемся,
В грудь встречая ножи. 
Проплывают видения,
И хочу закричать -
Родились не злодеями,
Так доколе ж нам лгать?
Я стою перед "Банькою",
Я закончил свой путь,
Я пришёл на Ваганьково,
Где он лёг отдохнуть. 
Many thanks,

----------


## Guin

This song is dedicated to Vladimir Vysоtsky and his death. 
The two referred poets are Aleksandr Pushkin and Mikhail Lermontov that both were killed in the duels.

----------


## Lampada

Дорога на Ваганьково

----------


## mercurius

Guin , Lampada, 
Thank you very much for your help.  
I still struggle with the detail and how it relates to Vysоtsky eg why does he say he standing 'перед Банькою'? What's the significance of the references to Pushkin, Lermontov and Esenin - to put Vysоtskly in the same league as a poet? Who are the young officers? 
Thanks,

----------


## Lampada

> ...I still struggle with the detail and how it relates to Vysоtsky eg why does he say he standing 'перед Банькою'? What's the significance of the references to Pushkin, Lermontov and Esenin - to put Vysоtskly in the same league as a poet? Who are the young officers?
> Thanks,

 Розенбаум здесь вспоминает строчки Высoцкого "Кто кончил жизнь трагически --  тот  истинный поэт...". Это Пушкин, Лермонтов, Есенин и другие. Безвременная смерть Высoцкого была тяжелой трагедией для народа. 
А вообще Высoцкий по праву стоит в ряду великих.   
Вот разные цитаты:
"_В издательстве "ПанЪинтер" вышла в свет книга "Избранные строки" - сборник лучших произведений великих поэтов XIX и ХХ веков. Это - Пушкин, Лермонтов, Есенин, Маяковский, Гумилёв, Ахматова, Мандельштам, Цветаева, Пастернак, Высoцкий и Бродский._ ..."  http://www.zamos.ru/info/?tree_id=30&qid=1380#m1461
________________________________________________   _"...Нам всегда нужны были трибуны, поэты, которые своей звонкой строкой выразили бы те мысли, что каждый из нас прочувствовал, продумал, пережил, да только сказать красиво не смог. И потому становились стихи таких поэтов для каждого русского своими, а для нас всех - народными. В одном ряду народных избранников стоят Пушкин и Лермонтов, Есенин и Рубцов, Твардовский и Сурков, Высoцкий и Тальков... Как личную трагедию переживаем мы их подчас безвременный уход, и досадным недопониманием кажутся нам иные их строки. Но кто знает, что сказали бы они, поглядев на наше нынешнее житье-бытье? Это каждый волен представить себе сам, я же хочу лишь напомнить, что в своем программном стихотворении "Я не люблю" Владимир Высoцкий еще в 1969 году написал:  
"Досадно мне, коль слово "честь" забыто 
И коль в чести наветы за глаза. 
Когда я вижу сломанные крылья - 
Нет жалости во мне, и неспроста.  
Я не люблю насилья и бессилья, 
Вот только жаль распятого Христа, 
Я не люблю себя, когда я трушу, 
И не терплю, когда невинных бьют.  
Я не люблю, когда мне лезут в душу, 
Тем более, когда в нее плюют. 
Я не люблю манежи и арены - 
На них мильон меняют по рублю.  
Пусть впереди большие перемены, 
Я это никогда не полюблю!"_ ..." http://www.sovnarkom.ru/sr-korni2.htm
___________________________________________  
Людмила Томенчук. Высoцкий и его песни: приподнимем занавес за краешек  _Я стою, как перед вечною загадкою,
     Пред великою да сказочной страною...
Может быть,  загадка  Владимира Высoцкого,  его  сказочной  поэтической страны,  навсегда  останется загадкой,  тайной.  И  не  стоит  льстить  себя надеждой тайну разгадать.  Да  и хочется совсем не этого -- просто попасть  в Страну Чудес Выс.цкого...
     ...  
А  там -- 
оказаться вверху,  в глубине, внутри и  снаружи, где все --
по-другому
...
Мало   надежд  раскрыть  тайну   таланта,   загадку   его   поэтической
притягательности  --  найти один-единственный  всеохватывающий  ответ. 
..."_  http://litera-t.ahaha.ru/18/TOMENCHUK/wysockij.html
_______________________________________________   _Нет, он определенно в нас что-то разрушил, иначе откуда оно взялось, это странное ощущение горького праздника, когда "болит больное все больней, все злей и бесполезней и наслаждается своей историей болезни"._" _Так хорошо жилось и гнилось. Вдруг, на тебе -- Высoцкий! Пришел, встал с гитарой посреди России, пропел ее всю вдоль и поперек, да не просто пропел - прохрипел! Грубо, без милосердия к людям, убежденный в своем счастливом существовании. Такое о нас рассказывал, что, поди, не каждый на исповедь снесет. И уже "ни церковь, ни кабак, ничего не свято", и мы уже вроде другие. Наше внутреннее, молчаливое несогласие с существующим порядком жизни обретает голос: поем его песни, читаем стихи, обсуждаем роли.
Высoцкий - центр внимания, о нем думает целый народ. Хорошо ли, плохо, однако думает. Его невозможно прогнать из мыслей. В этом много неудобства и безнадежно грустной правоты поэта...
Почему же он к нам возвращается? Не знаю. То ли время его не ушло, то ли нет для него времени. Не знаю..."_ http://www.irrkut.narod.ru/vospominania/nishiy.htm

----------


## challenger

As long as the song is kindly being explained line by line   ::  , who are the referents of these lines: 
Две великие, русские, 
Две подруги богам.

----------


## Lampada

> As long as the song is kindly being explained line by line   , who are the referents of these lines: 
> Две великие, русские, 
> Две подруги богам.

 "Две богини":  великие русские поэтессы:  Анна Ахматова (похоронена в посёлке Комарово) и Марина Цветаева (покончила с собой, желала быть похороненой в Таруссе, где лежит камень со словами: «Здесь хотела бы лежать Марина Цветаева»).

----------


## Оля

> на дороге лежит камень с её словами: «Здесь хотела бы лежать Марина Цветаева»).

 Только это не _её слова_... 
Камень в Тарусе лежит не на дороге, он на берегу Оки, в стороне от тропинки.
Вот он:

----------


## Lampada

> Только это не _её слова_...
> Камень в Тарусе лежит не на дороге, он на берегу Оки, в стороне от тропинки.

   ::  Обманула меня какая-то Татьяна Анчугова здесь:  "..._совсем не выразительно оформлено предполагаемое, вернее, желаемое место захоронения Марины Цветаевой в Таруссе — камень на дороге с ее словами: «Здесь хотела бы лежать Марина Цветаева»._ ..."

----------


## Оля

> Обманула меня какая-то Татьяна Анчугова

 Похоже, она там не была  ::

----------


## Indra

> I still struggle with the detail and how it relates to Vysоtsky eg why does he say he standing 'перед Банькою'?

 It refers to the one of the most touching Vysоtsky's songs, "Банька"

----------


## Lampada

http://vv.nexus.org/vv/15/vv15_09.mp3   *Банька по-белому* 
Протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку, хозяюшка,
Раскалю я себя, распалю,
На полоке, у самого краюшка,
Я сомненья в себе истреблю. 
Разомлею я до неприличности,
Ковш холодный — и всё позади, 
И наколка времён культа личности
Засинеет на левой груди. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Сколько веры и лесу повалено,
Сколь изведано горя и трасс!
А на левой груди — профиль Сталина,
А на правой — Маринка анфас. 
Эх, за веру мою беззаветную
Сколько лет отдыхал я в раю!
Променял я на жизнь беспросветную
Несусветную глупость мою. 
Протопи, протопи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Чтоб я к белому свету привык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Вспоминаю, как утречком раненько
Брату крикнуть успел: "Пособи!" —
И меня два красивых охранника
Повезли из Сибири в Сибирь. 
А потом, на карьере ли, в топи ли
Наглотавшись слезы и сырца,
Ближе к сердцу кололи мы профили,
Чтоб он слышал, как рвутся сердца. 
Не топи, не топи, не топи ты мне баньку по-белому — 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий развяжет язык. 
Ох, знобит! От рассказа не тошно вам?
Пар мне мысли прогнал от ума.
Из тумана холодного прошлого
Окунаюсь в горячий туман. 
Застучали мне мысли под темечком:
Получилось, я зря им клеймён.
И хлещу я берёзовым веничком
По наследию мрачных времён. 
Протопи, не топи, протопи ты мне баньку по-белому, 
Я от белого свету отвык, 
Угорю я — и мне, угорелому,
Пар горячий, ковш холодный развяжет язык.
Протопи!...
Не топи!.. 
Протопи!..

----------

